# The Origional 3 Centa Drink



## preditor (Aug 5, 2005)

Bottle is intact i just wanted a close up of the face. whats it worth?
 Preditor


----------



## bubbas dad (Aug 6, 2005)

nice bottles when cleaned up


----------



## TheDiggerBoy91 (Aug 6, 2005)

3 Centa drink was only made for 1 year (1940-41) before going out of business because people prefered the taste of coke and pepsi (who were 3 centa's main competitiors). Since the bottles werent made very lond, they probably have quite a premium.


----------



## nomorecop (May 5, 2010)

The 3 Centa company was started in 1935 by Joseph Costa a budwine bottler in Athens Ga.  Other than Athens the 3 Centa was bottled in Augusta, Macon and Statesboro. In Gaffney SC, and Gastonia and Wilson NC.  It was also bottled in Valparaso Indiana.  It went out of business in October 1942 after coming out with the 5 Centa and it failing to help keep the company going.  The sugar shortage hurt but as stated by another post it just could not compete against Coke and Pepsi.


----------



## towhead (May 6, 2010)

3 centa info:

http://www.antiquebottles.com/3centa/

 -Julie


----------



## ncbred (Nov 21, 2010)

Add Greenville, NC to the list that bottled 3 Centa.  Saw one today that was said to be the only known one.  First I've heard anyway.


----------



## nomorecop (Jun 3, 2013)

The 3 Centa was also bottled in Greensboro,NC  but the city name just like Macon, Ga. and Gaffney, SC does not appear on the bottom of the bottle.


----------



## glass man (Jun 3, 2013)

A good many of them have been dug up here over the years in the 30's 40's dump..in a bad part of town so  not a good place to go..back in the mid 70's would go over there and pick a lot of bottles off the ground cause they were not that old then..but the 3 centa's were popular then maybe going for as much as 3 dollars..most bottle of that time were worth little at all..Ain't sure what they sell for..plenty still at the dump I talked about no doubt.

 An older man that ran a store in the 30's-40's  said it cost a penny to make them..store paid two cents for them and of course the store sold them for 3 cents..Hey a penny was actually had a little buying power even in the 50's and early 60's..could but penny candy back then..twp pieces of candy for a cent...JAMIE


----------

